# Kick ass burgers



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Just made 2 of the best burgers ever.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks fab mate, how did you make it?


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks good mate but brown sauce ftw.


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Your bun appears to be sliced bread !

I for one am not impressed as to how these are the 2 best burgers.

Kind Regards

Sir judgmental !


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Mmm only ate an hour ago this has just made my stomach rumble!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

antayres said:


> Your bun appears to be sliced bread !
> 
> I for one am not impressed as to how these are the 2 best burgers.
> 
> ...


Not only that, it appears to be Soy and Linseed bread!!

That a burger doth not make, sir!


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Not only that, it appears to be Soy and Linseed bread!!
> 
> That a burger doth not make, sir!


That was down to forgetting to buy buns and couldn't be ****d going back to tesco. Thunder lightning n a bit of a downpour going on the now.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Best burgers i had were at 'Ketchup' in Dundee and Fat Moes or something in london....not for people on diets i can tell you as i couldnt finish the bugger


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Ingredients : 250g tesco lean steak mince

1 medium onion ( half diced, half sliced )

2 cloves garlic

3 red or green chillis

Salt pepper, chilli powder and a bit of tabasco to season

1 x-large egg

25g fine oatmeal

Beat 1 x large egg, mix in half a finely diced onion, finely crushed garlic and two finely diced chilli's , season, mix in mince and a bit of oatmeal

Shape into two burgers, fry off, fry rest of onion and chilli for garnish. Add in fried egg on top if u like

Oh and Heinz tomato sauce : fiery chilli version just tops it off


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Not only that, it appears to be Soy and Linseed bread!!
> 
> That a burger doth not make, sir!


Oh. And well spotted with the bread


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

teflondon said:


> That was down to forgetting to buy buns and couldn't be ****d going back to tesco. Thunder lightning n a bit of a downpour going on the now.


I would of done the same thing ! lol

But I did hear a good one the other day, instead of using bread as your bun, buy 2 big protabello mushrooms de stalk them and grill and use as a bun for your burger, good trick if your avoiding the carbs !


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

antayres said:


> I would of done the same thing ! lol
> 
> But I did hear a good one the other day, instead of using bread as your bun, buy 2 big protabello mushrooms de stalk them and grill and use as a bun for your burger, good trick if your avoiding the carbs !


Good tip... I had a huge sirloin 1 day with fried onion, mustard and two of the huge mushrooms stuffed with melted cheese. What a combo


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Can you actually buy healthy burgers which you fry? I don't think I'm capable of making it fresh.


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

teflondon said:


> Good tip... I had a huge sirloin 1 day with fried onion, mustard and two of the huge mushrooms stuffed with melted cheese. What a combo


haha wicked mate !


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Fat said:


> Can you actually buy healthy burgers which you fry? I don't think I'm capable of making it fresh.


I'm sure you could get some nice fresh ones that are half decent, no where near as good as making yourself tho.

Probably best to go to somewhere like waitrose or marks and spencers and read all the macros up lol !


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Is there a thing where you can put the mince in to make a circle?


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Fat said:


> Can you actually buy healthy burgers which you fry? I don't think I'm capable of making it fresh.


Very easy to make man. If u can b bothered chopping up the onion and chilli and garlic. One of the simplest thongs I've made. Much tastier and healthier than the processed stuff in supermarkets and the brains balls and ear burgers u get in mcdonalds / kebab shops lol


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Fat said:


> Is there a thing where you can put the mince in to make a circle?


Just squeeze them to shape in ur hands but yeah I think u get burger press


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fat said:


> Can you actually buy healthy burgers which you fry? I don't think I'm capable of making it fresh.


Im sure I bought some from tesco there healthy living range and the macros were decent mate have a look there


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Can you put a bit of cheese in the middle?


----------



## antayres (Sep 19, 2011)

Fat said:


> Can you put a bit of cheese in the middle?


haha im sure you could if u keep it minimal

What you gonna ask next? can i have 4 of them top them with bacon and onion rings and cover it in mayo? lol


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Or... Can u make them for me pmsl


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you use that machine what they put the mince in?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

use the bottom of a plate and push it ontop of your mince ball. flatten it down until you get to your chosen 'girth'.


----------

